# How long do you make noob gains.



## Lomac (Mar 29, 2005)

I know that beginers make the easist gains and, I know you recieve diminished returns after you have been lifting a while. My question is - How long is that while?
I've been lifting *correctly* for about 4 months (lifting weights in a goofy half-assed way for almost 6 months before that) but in these 4 months I've been feeling and seeing what I think are great gains. So how long can I hope to continue these gains?


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 29, 2005)

3


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 30, 2005)

I saw them for about 2, noob fatloss was about 1 for me anyways


----------



## KarlW (Mar 30, 2005)

CursedOne said:
			
		

> 3


Your answer to everything is '3'...............well 2 things ok.

Lomac, a refreshing question from a self confessed 'noob'.

I would say about 3-4 months initially (sorry), assuming your'e squatting, deadlifting, rowing etc, in other words, a proper BB routine. If, along the way, you have changed things up by using different splits/routines/exercises and such then you may see noticable gains for 6 months maybe. Of course, you still see definate changes after that, but as you say, it diminshes. That's my experience.

Mind you, having said that, I have seen big changes at times after coming back from a break, changing my diet, and changing my routine around. So, the gains are always there to be had.


----------

